# Roamio Plus - audio drops and all I hear is white noise



## tbielowicz (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anyone else had this issue? It happens in the menu and then if I play a show or Live TV, it fixes itself. 

This also happened on my Mini as well the other day. It is not happening all the time but it is annoying.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

I've experienced this twice on my plus. Both times I had to turn my tv off and then on to make it go away.


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

My wife and kids say this has happened on one of our Roamio Pros several times, but I have yet to witness it. This particular one is connected via HDMI direct to a Sharp LED tv, no receiver or any other things in the mix. Same cabling as the Premiere it replaced, and that never had any issues.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

The two times I experienced this it was connected directly to my Toshiba LCD. 

Now my plus is connected to a different TV through a Yamaha AVR and I haven't had this problem since.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I had an issue similar to this. It would all of the sudden be a burst of static and the only way I could get rid of it was to go to live TV or turn the preview window on. 

It seemed to happen as a result of going too fast and the sound effects conflicting.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had 2 loud bursts of static (both today). Once while in the Guide and once inside Netflix. The static was WAY louder than the volume that preceded it; very jarring.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a fix for this coming in our Fall release. (Sorry, I know this one is really jarring when it happens!)

--Margret


----------



## tumh20 (Nov 3, 2006)

I received my new Tivo Roamio Pro this past Friday and set it up Sunday. I experienced this audio glitch intermittently while in the menus, but not while watching shows. I called the problem in to Tivo support Monday and the person I talked to said he hadn't heard of the problem. He put me on hold while he asked "engineering" and they said they hadn't heard of it either. They will watch the data coming in from my Tivo for the next week or so, but suspect it is a broken Tivo which much be replaced.

If this is, as you say, a known problem with a fix coming, maybe you could cascade that information down to your customer support structure so they and their level 2 support will know and be able to tell customers.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I had this happen once. And I hope never again. It scared the poop out of me.


----------



## lew-wolfgang (Sep 24, 2013)

Millionaire2K said:


> I had this happen once. And I hope never again. It scared the poop out of me.


This happened to me this morning too! (the white noise part, not the poop)

Power-cycling the TV cleared the noise.


----------



## sanyewest (Sep 29, 2013)

yup same oh well


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

This happens to me when I push remote buttons too fast.


----------



## Gizmologist (Oct 17, 2013)

Same thing with me. Two week old Roamio has twice now output loud static sound via HDMI to AV preamp while I was navigating the Tivo home menu. Playing a show from the Tivo makes the static sound go away. Very annoying. :down: I hope Tivo gets this bug squashed via a software update ASAP.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I had this happen again (2x) tonight when watching Netflix. Hit Rewind, then play, then loud static before the stream resumed.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> We have a fix for this coming in our Fall release. (Sorry, I know this one is really jarring when it happens!)
> 
> --Margret


I've had that happene a few times. My "way out" is to hit the live TV button. That seems to make it go away.


----------

